# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 10)



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

*What is your drive and determination for you to create something?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the n00bs as well.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2018)

Sometimes I want something, don't have it and won't buy cheap crap, other times it's trying to see if I can do something new, Ocassionally it's just to stay busy and keep up my skill set, and obviously on occasion, it's for the paycheck.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

For me it is just something that is in me, I have to do it, I have to work with my hands. I can only go so long and then I have to do something, it's like therapy for me, it's how my mind works. Wood working is just one of the many outlets for that need to create. I found out in my older years that it is also a characteristic of the A.D.D. mind, people that have it usually have the need to create and are creative people. I would bet that many of the people here have it and may not even know it. For me it is not a curse it is a blessing, my mind just works differently that others. So now that I am older its very nice to have a shop in my basement that allows me to fulfill that need to create if I suddenly get that urge, it gives me the refuge that I need, when I am in my shop its one of those rare moments that allows me to tune the rest of the world out and hyper focus on the task at hand. Sometimes it is for necessity and some times just for fun, but I always enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 4, 2018)

My wife!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 4, 2018)

To bring out my creative side and create something that is unique.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 4, 2018)

Most times for me, it's just cause I'm board and I just want to do something. Now that's when it's not a paying job. As I always wanted to be a artist,my hobby stuff is just a way to release that inter desire that I have always had, and still do I guess. Also even the stuff I build for a client has to have at least a subtle touch of art in it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm with Greg on this one, it's something I have to do. I tell my wife I'm lucky that people will sometimes buy my stuff because otherwise I would just have a house full of stuff. If I go a couple days without getting in the Shop I get jittery. It's a release for me, my Happy Place. Woodworking is about the only hobby I have these days, don't really spend any time or money on anything else. Tony

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## John Brock (Mar 4, 2018)

It starts with listening.
I mostly do furniture so it begins in the space. When you live in a space for a period of time, it will tell you what it wants. The need sort of grows in your mind. At first the shape isn't clear but the function and general scale are understood. As you think about it and different ideas roll around. Some good, some bad, some ridiculous, and a few good ones. This can takes weeks or even years sometimes as it takes on form and specifics. 
It might be a place to drop your keys and the mail when you come in the door. It might be that a corner by the window that wants a table for a plant. Maybe it's an entryway that needs a coat tree. When you entertain family an guests, the dining room will ask for a different table configuration and maybe a few more chairs so everyone is at the table together. It might be a cutting board with a moat around the edge so the juices from carving don't run across the counter. It might even be as simple as a pan wants a differently shaped wooden tool for scrambling eggs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am a builder- have been since I was a kid. I build- simple as that...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Mar 4, 2018)

The drive? 
It’s my way to relax....(beats hell outa tv and housework)
Getting into that _sweet spot _where I have the sound and feel of the chisel peeling off “what doesn’t belong”, OR seeing that plume of dust coming from sanding, OR getting that first coat of finish on and having no tool marks showing up.
The determination? 
Making something from a mere piece of wood that the good Lord made available —to give me relaxation and happiness to others that enjoy my efforts (Thinking I need a lot of “relaxing” since I’ve been blessed with a near limitless supply),

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2018)

To get away from the wife

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 7, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Sometimes I want something, don't have it and won't buy cheap crap, other times it's trying to see if I can do something new, Ocassionally it's just to stay busy and keep up my skill set, and obviously on occasion, it's for the paycheck.


Everything but the paycheck. That would be nice but I am the crappiest salesman on earth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 7, 2018)

I am a tinker and cobbler , not too defined and not too refined, just like to mess around and sometimes a useful item is the end result. I like the shop , my happy place , my safe space , keep me sane place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Calling @Bob Ireland.....


----------

